# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Hacer cultivable un Totoral

## Ricardo Alvarez Benavente

Buenos dias quisiera que alguien me aconseje como recuperar un terreno que le sacaron tierra para elaborar ladrillos y ahora tiene totora es decir esta muy humedo , ¿ como puedo hacer, los extremos estan cultivables, pero en medio filtra agua ?Temas similares: Deseo hacer tesis en stevia maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa Soy estudiante de ing agronoma, requiero hacer practicas. maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa Calentamiento global: ¿qué puedo hacer?

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola ---> preguntas : ¿a cuantos metros esta la napa freatica y si estas cerca al paso de una acequia con agua permanente. ???

----------


## Ricardo Alvarez Benavente

Buenas noches Ing. Castañeda , el terreno tiene 5000 mts2 y le sacaron tierra para elaborar ladrillos , el asunto es que quiero hacerlo cultivable pero filtra agua en la parte del medio y crece totora, ¿como puedo hacer para eliminar esa humedad y la totora ?, el predio esta al pie de una acequia , pero el nivel del terreno esta por debajo de la acequia . 
Ademas quisiera saber como podria rellenarlo es decir ¿ solo tierra de chara u otros materiales ? gracias

----------


## raulmsc

Hola Ricardo; 
      Te cuento mi experiencia. Hace años atras tuvimos un problema cuasi similar, lo que hicimos fue semi rellenar el vacio con desmonte de las limpias de las acequia y luego de emparejar un poco el terreno se procedio a hacer entrar agua de rio (en tiempo de venida) se hizo un arreglo a la salida del terreno (donde sale el agua del terreno) de tal manera que la mayor cantidad de solido que trae esa agua se quedaba en el vacio compensado de esa manera lo perdido en material durante el labrado de ladrillo. Pero el terreno que te digo no drenaba agua en cantidad en el vacio que habian labrado ladrillo. Ahora ese terreno que tengo es cultivable. 
Atte. 
Raul M.
Cel.:996241414

----------

